# Schrittkette und Vergleicher mit Siemens LOGO!



## Forumaner (11 August 2007)

*Schrittkette und Vergleicher mit Siemens LOGO! anhand einer Rolltorsteuerung*

Hallo,

ich habe ein großes Problem:
Je komplexer die LOGO!-Programme werden, desto unübersichtlicher werden diese _(siehe beigefügtes Bild)_. 
Da hab ich mir gedacht, ich benutze Schrittketten, aber irgendwie bekomme ich diese nicht sauber programmiert.
Außerdem wäre es sehr viel einfacher, wenn die LOGO! Vergleicherbausteine hätte, mit einer Möller wäre diese Aufgabe sicher ganz _easy_!

Zum Programm:
Es ist eine Rolltorsteuerung. Das Rolltor fährt, wenn es ganz auf ist, fast ganz zu, nur Belüftungsschlitze zwischen den Lamellen sind noch offen. Nach 15 Minuten fährt das Rolltor automatisch komplett zu. Stoppt man das Rolltor während es gerade zufährt, fährt das Rolltor beim darauffolgenden Zu-Befehl komplett zu, da es nicht weiß, wo es gerade steht. Drückt man zwei Mal auf den Taster für "zu", so fährt das Rolltor auch ganz durch, bis es komplett geschlossen ist.
Zum Rolltor:
Das Rolltor ist ca. 35 Jahre alt und hat keinen Kontakt für die Auf- bzw. Zumeldung. Lediglich der Motor schaltet ab, wenn dieser am oberen bzw. unteren Endanschlag ist.
Darum muss ich leider in der LOGO! auf Zeiten zurückgreifen. 
Einfacher und komfortabler wäre es, wenn die LOGO! Vergleicher hätte.
Aber auch die Zähler scheinen nicht richtig zu funktionieren. Stoppe ich den Zähler bei 4,243135453 (nur mal so angenommen), so fängt der Zähler wieder bei 4 an zu zählen. Daraus resultiert, dass das Rolltor nie an der gleichen Stelle anhalten würde.
Ich sollte noch erwähnen, dass eine Erweiterung (Endschalter, Lichtschranke etc.) für das Rolltor nicht vorgesehen ist _(privat)_, da würde sich finanziell ein neues Rolltor mehr lohnen. Wann das soweit ist, steht noch in den Sternen!

Das Programm funktioniert erst einmal so, obwohl da noch ein kleiner bug drin ist, der aber nicht weiter stört.
Ach, und wer sich fragt, warum das Programm so unübersichtlich und fast undokumentiert ist, dem kann ich nur sagen, dass man nach einiger Rumprobiererei selber den Durchblick verliert und sich am Ende freut, dass das Programm wenigstens teilweise so funktioniert, wie man es sich vorgestellt hat! 

Also:
1. Kann man sich mit der LOGO!Soft Vergleicher zusammenbauen?
2. Wie erstellt man eine möglichst übersichtliche Schrittkette mit LOGO!Soft?
3. Sollte es mit selbstgebauten Vergleichern nicht gehen, könnte ich statt dessen auch Timer verwenden, wenn ich diese remanent mache?

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## zotos (11 August 2007)

[OT]
Sorry, ich hab es nicht mal gelesen. Mit der Logo kann ich rein gar nichts anfangen ;o)

Aber das Bild von der Schaltung könnte mein neues Desktop Hintergrundbild werden ;o)
[/OT]


----------



## himbeergeist (12 August 2007)

........wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, geht es darum die Position mit den offenen Lamellen anzufahren. Obere und untere Endlage brauchstDu ja nicht da der Motor ja abschaltet. Mein Vorschlag, setzte auf die gewünschte Position einen induktiven Sensor und werte diesen im Programm aus. 

Schöne Wochenendgrüße
vom Kyffhäuser
Frank


----------



## Stollentroll (12 August 2007)

Forumaner schrieb:


> ...
> Je komplexer die LOGO!-Programme werden, desto unübersichtlicher werden diese _(siehe beigefügtes Bild)_.
> ...



Das was ich auf dem Bild sehe erinnert mich an Spaghetti-Code in Reinkultur.

Vielleicht solltest Du das Programmieren aufgeben und mal an der Volkshochschule einen Zeichen Kurs belegen.

Wer sowas mit einer LOGO anstellt gehört von der Dämonenklam geworfen.


----------



## HDD (12 August 2007)

hi,
man kann doch auch in kop programmieren !?

HDD


----------



## himbeergeist (12 August 2007)

...klar geht das auch in KOP, nennt sich aber bei der LOGO LAD 

Frank


----------



## Rudi (12 August 2007)

Zitat von *Forumaner* 

 
_...
Je komplexer die LOGO!-Programme werden, desto unübersichtlicher werden diese (siehe beigefügtes Bild). 
..._


Arme Instandhalter. Ein Programmierer oder Projektand sollte schon auch mal an andere denken, die dafür evtl. noch als zu dumm hingestellt werden.


----------



## himbeergeist (12 August 2007)

Stollentroll schrieb:


> Das was ich auf dem Bild sehe erinnert mich an Spaghetti-Code in Reinkultur.
> 
> Vielleicht solltest Du das Programmieren aufgeben und mal an der Volkshochschule einen Zeichen Kurs belegen.
> 
> Wer sowas mit einer LOGO anstellt gehört von der Dämonenklam geworfen.


 
Hallo Stollentroll
und willkommen im Forum. Deine Antwort hilft Forumaner zwar nicht weiter aber es ist schön das Du Gebrauch von Deinem demokratischen Recht der freien Meinungsäusserung machst.

Frank


----------



## Forumaner (12 August 2007)

*Was man bei anderen sucht, findet man bei sich selbst!*

Hallo.



Stollentroll schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du das Programmieren aufgeben und mal an der Volkshochschule einen Zeichen Kurs belegen.
> 
> Wer sowas mit einer LOGO anstellt gehört von der Dämonenklam geworfen.



Dann gib mir einen Beweis, der belegt, dass man auch das Programm anders schreiben kann!
Außerdem habe ich ausdrücklich gefragt, ob man auch mit der LOGO! eine Art Schrittkette programmieren kann, der Übersichtlichkeit wegen.
Ich nehme an, du hast meinen Text nicht richtig gelesen und wolltest nur deinen Senf dazu geben, also geht so ein Kommentar bei mir links rein und rechts wieder raus!



himbeergeist schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag, setzte auf die gewünschte Position einen induktiven Sensor und werte diesen im Programm aus.


Wenn das Problem so einfach lösbar wäre, hätte ich es nicht ins Forum eingestellt. Wie schon in meinem Anfangstext erwähnt, soll das Rolltor nicht mehr erweitert werden! Ansonsten bräuchte ich die vielen Timer überhaupt nicht und das Programm würde aufgeräumter aussehen! Trotzdem vielen Dank!
Wenigstens einer, der sachlich bleibt und sich nicht über andere lustig macht bzw. _Neulinge_ verurteilt! 



Forumaner schrieb:


> Je komplexer die LOGO!-Programme werden, desto unübersichtlicher werden diese _(siehe beigefügtes Bild)_.
> 
> 
> Rudi schrieb:
> ...


Es ist ein *PRIVATES* Projekt, auf das *NUR ICH* Zugriff habe!
Wenn das Programm sauber läuft, lege ich dem fertigen Projekt noch eine genaue Dokumentation bei!
Aber "sauber" würdet ihr mir wohl leider eh nicht zutrauen... :???:

*Nochmal für alle zum Mitschreiben:
1. Kann man sich mit der LOGO!Soft Vergleicher zusammenbauen?
2. Wie erstellt man eine möglichst übersichtliche Schrittkette mit LOGO!Soft?
3. Sollte es mit selbstgebauten Vergleichern nicht gehen, könnte ich statt dessen auch Timer verwenden, wenn ich diese remanent mache?*

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## Rudi (12 August 2007)

Hallo *Forumaner.*

*Warum sollten wir Dir  "sauber" nicht zutrauen.?*
*Aber ich komme aus der Instandhaltung und habe schon oft den Dummen gemacht.*
*Niemanden sollte hier auf die Füße getreten werden.*
*Hier im Forum geht es noch ganz anders zur Sache, da muß man schon ein dickes Fell haben, aber das brauch jeder Programmieren sowieso. Und natürlich findet jeder seine Einfälle am besten. *


----------



## Forumaner (12 August 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hallo *Forumaner.*
> 
> *Warum sollten wir Dir  "sauber" nicht zutrauen.?*
> *Aber ich komme aus der Instandhaltung und habe schon oft den Dummen gemacht.*
> ...



Hallo Rudi,

Ich komme auch aus der Instandhaltung, aber mit SPS habe ich eher weniger zu tun. Darum versuche ich, egal wie, mich privat damit zu beschäftigen.
Ich finde, wenn ich ehrlich bin, mein LOGO!-Programm nicht sonderlich gut, darum brauche ich Hilfe und habe hier nach Rat gefragt, damit ich solche Probleme/Programmabläufe besser lösen kann.
Aber wenn ich mir einige Zeilen SPS-Code von unseren Technikern ansehe, muss ich zugeben, dass diese auch nicht besser sind. 
Ich bin kein Programmierer, mache sowas z.Zt. leider nur _hobbymäßig_ und betrachte es als eine private Weiterbildung.
Natürlich möchte ich für meine Nachwelt eine saubere Dokumentation und ein vernünftig kommentiertes Programm hinterlassen, aber dafür muss das Programm auch erst einmal richtig laufen.
Und so lange es im privaten Bereich ist, sehe ich darin kein Problem erst einmal ein wenig zu experimentieren.

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## HDD (12 August 2007)

hi,
also ich versuchmal einzusteigen.
1. eine genauen halt über zähler oder zeit geht nicht da eine menge mechanik im spiel ist.
2. immer ganz zufahren eine endlagenabschaltung wird ja sicher dabei sein. Wie bei einem Rolladen einen zeitbefehl für ganz zu dann eine zeit für etwas auf, für deinen schlitz. Aber ein zufahren ohne sicherheit ist auch für dich nicht zuempfehlen!!!!  
3. Und die Kiste mit den Ketten habe doch geschrieben da gibt es kop oder halt lad. Und es gibt Merker wenn auch nicht viele.

Hoffe das ich auch verstanden habe was du willst!

HDD


----------



## Forumaner (12 August 2007)

Hallo HDD!



HDD schrieb:


> 1. eine genauen halt über zähler oder zeit geht nicht da eine menge mechanik im spiel ist.
> 2. immer ganz zufahren eine endlagenabschaltung wird ja sicher dabei sein. Wie bei einem Rolladen einen zeitbefehl für ganz zu dann eine zeit für etwas auf, für deinen schlitz. Aber ein zufahren ohne sicherheit ist auch für dich nicht zu empfehlen!!!!
> 3. Und die Kiste mit den Ketten habe doch geschrieben da gibt es kop oder halt lad. Und es gibt Merker wenn auch nicht viele.
> 
> Hoffe das ich auch verstanden habe was du willst!


Zu 1: Ja, leider, das musste ich auch feststellen.
Zu 2: Der Motor selbst hat eine Endlagenabschaltung. Es gibt keinen weiteren Kontakt für Meldung auf/zu.
Natürlich ist es nicht ungefährlich, da das Tor KEINE Überwachung besitzt! Bei einer Prüfung würde das Tor keine Abnahmeplakette bekommen, aber im privaten Bereich, wo nur meine Family das Tor bedient, sollte man noch alle Augen zudrücken, auch die Hühneraugen!
Mir persönlich gefällt es so auch nicht, kann es aber nicht ändern!
Es gibt keine Reserveadern und keine Möglichkeit ein Kabel zu verlegen ohne hohe Kosten und Staub zu verursachen.
Ich würde das Tor auch nicht bei einer Prüfung als bestanden abnehmen! 
Zu 3: Hhm, KOP/LAD, wäre ein möglicher Weg! Mal probieren...

Was ich will ist kein fertiges Programm, ich will einfach nur besser  und übersichtlicher programmieren, mehr nicht!
Mein Problem bei diesem Programm ist, dass die gesamte Steuerung nur über Zeiten läuft!
In meiner Ausbildung habe ich gelernt, dass zeitliche Verabredungen bei Abschaltungen elektrischer Anlagen verboten sind, würde das auch gerne in dieser Schaltung vermeiden, aber ich muss in so einem Fall diese Regel leider brechen.

Nun möchte ich noch einen Satz loswerden:
Zwar hat jeder seinen eigenen Programmierstil, aber die Grundlagen sind/waren doch für jeden gleich!

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## HDD (12 August 2007)

1. Also die Zeitabschaltung ist ja keine da es Endlagenschalter gibt!
2. Ich würde die Abwärstbewegung nicht so machen kann ins Auge gehen,und wird auch. Wenn du glück hast geht nur euer Auto kaputt.
3. Mit LAD wird das auch übersichtlicher
Und hast du Zweitaster oder einen.

HDD


----------



## Forumaner (12 August 2007)

HDD schrieb:


> 1. Also die Zeitabschaltung ist ja keine da es Endlagenschalter gibt!
> 2. Ich würde die Abwärstbewegung nicht so machen kann ins Auge gehen,und wird auch. Wenn du glück hast geht nur euer Auto kaputt.
> 3. Mit LAD wird das auch übersichtlicher
> Und hast du Zweitaster oder einen.



Zu 1: Der Motor schaltet ab, die Ansteuerung bleibt bestehen. Finde ich nicht so toll, da man dann nur über HALT das Tor in die andere Richtung fahren kann, wenn es schon ganz auf bzw. ganz zu ist.
Zu 2: Naja, knapp 35 Jahre geht es schon gut, aber irgendwann ist ja bekanntlich immer das erste Mal!
D.h. das Rolltor ein Mal komplett auffahren und NIE wieder zufahren, da zu gefährlich... 

Ich habe drei Taster, jeweils einen für auf/zu/halt.

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 August 2007)

hallo,
irgendwo geht es eben nicht besser, die logo ist eben da ausgereizt, die software kann die hardware nicht mehr verwalten, dafür ist das ding auch nicht gemacht, also den kopf nicht hängen lassen.
@ Stollentroll: dann schau dir mal codesys an, und du siehst aus als wenn du aus dem saarland kommst


----------



## HDD (12 August 2007)

Wenn es drei Taster sind dann sollte es kein problem sein.
Also fang mal an und dann werden dir auch wieder viele helfen wenn es nicht so klappt wie du das denkst.
Nur noch soviel ich würde mal an eine selbsthaltung denken .

HDD


----------



## MRT (12 August 2007)

Hallo!

Das ist ein unübersichtliches Porgramm! Zur besseren Übersicht kann man nur die einzelnen Verbindungen auftrennen, das geht mit der blauen Schere, auf der linken Seite, das 3. von unten. Anklicken und dann auf die Verbindung klicken.


----------



## ybbs (12 August 2007)

Forumaner schrieb:


> _(siehe beigefügtes Bild)_
> ...Da hab ich mir gedacht, ich benutze Schrittketten, aber irgendwie bekomme ich diese nicht sauber programmiert...


Ich hänge Dir mal eine kleine Kette an. An den UND-Gattern links könnte man die Weiterschaltbedingungen anschließen. Die man selbstverständlich "auf der nächsten Seite" programmiert und nicht in die Kette hineinwurschtelt.  

Meines Erachtens brauchst Du keine Kette für die Aufgabe. Wichtig ist es aber die Software zu strukturieren. Z.B. wie bereits empfohlen die Verbindungen zu auftrennen und Querverweise zu verwenden.

Da Du keinerlei Rückmeldung vom Tor erhältst hast Du quasi keine Chance ein immer funktionierendes Programm zu schreiben. Denn Du weißt nicht wo das Tor steht und ob es überhaupt Deiner Ansteuerung folgt.

Im Endeffekt läuft es darauf hinaus, den Tastendruck x Sekunden zu speichern. Die Zeit ist dann halt so lang, dass das Tor ganz öffnen bzw. schließen kann oder von Ganz auf in Belüftungsstellung bzw. von dort aus wieder nach Ganz Zu fahren kann.

Einen Denkansatz habe ich mal angehängt.


----------



## Stollentroll (12 August 2007)

Forumaner schrieb:


> ...
> 1. Kann man sich mit der LOGO!Soft Vergleicher zusammenbauen?
> ...



Mit UND und ODER (plus INVERT) bekommt man das hin.

Im Anhang findest Du einen Vergleicher in KOP der MB0 mit MB2 vergleicht und in MB4 das Ergebnis liefert (M4.0 ~ MB0>MB2; M4.1 ~ MB0<MB2; M4.2 ~ MB0=MB2).


----------



## blue dun (12 August 2007)

Forumaner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein großes Problem:
> Je komplexer die LOGO!-Programme werden, desto unübersichtlicher werden diese _(siehe beigefügtes Bild)_.
> ...




Hallo, 

statt der Nachkommastellen kann man den Zähler sehr schnell sehr hoch zählen lassen. Der Zähler ist nur dann zurückzusetzen, wenn das Tor ganz unten ist. Es bleibt so noch immer eine kleine Ungenauigkeit, aber wahrscheinlich vernachlässigbar. 

Gruß
blue dun


----------



## HDD (12 August 2007)

Sagt mal warum soll er einen zähler hoch oder runter oder quer zählen das ist ein tor mit endlagen abschaltung da sind endschalter dran die es abschalten also lasse ich es über eine zeit die lange genug ist nach unten fahren und dann eine kurze zeit auf für den spalt. Und wozu schrittketten.
Hab ich hier was verpasst?

HDD


----------



## blue dun (12 August 2007)

HDD schrieb:


> Sagt mal warum soll er einen zähler hoch oder runter oder quer zählen das ist ein tor mit endlagen abschaltung da sind endschalter dran die es abschalten also lasse ich es über eine zeit die lange genug ist nach unten fahren und dann eine kurze zeit auf für den spalt. Und wozu schrittketten.
> Hab ich hier was verpasst?
> 
> HDD



wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, will Forumaner das Tor mittendrin anhalten und dann weiterfahren lassen. Der Zähler also hier anstelle einer wie auch immer gearteten Möglichkeit, die Position mittendrin abzufragen. Der Endschalter geht ja nur, wenn das Tor ganz unten ist und also die Lüftungsschlitze zu sind. Nach dem Anhalten läuft aber der Timer einfach weiter. Der Zähler gibt also eine einigermaßen brauchbare Abschätzung der Position. Aber vielleicht habe ich das Problem auch nicht verstanden.

Gruß
blue dun


----------



## Stollentroll (12 August 2007)

*KOP ist die Gott gegebene Sprache (darum nehmen es alle Amis)*

Noch mal zu dem KOP-Vergleicher. Man kann das natürlich ganz einfach noch auf >=, <= und <> erweitern.

Hier noch eine Wahrheitstabelle die das ganze verdeutlicht. Allerdings habe ich mich da auf die jeweils drei niederwertigen Bits beschränkt da es sonst so viele Zeilen geworden wären.


```
MB0    MB2    >    <    =    >=   <=   <>
000    000    0    0    1    1    1    0
000    001    0    1    0    0    1    1
000    010    0    1    0    0    1    1
000    011    0    1    0    0    1    1
000    100    0    1    0    0    1    1
000    101    0    1    0    0    1    1
000    110    0    1    0    0    1    1
000    111    0    1    0    0    1    1
001    000    1    0    0    1    0    1
001    001    0    0    1    1    1    0
001    010    0    1    0    0    1    1
001    011    0    1    0    0    1    1
001    100    0    1    0    0    1    1
001    101    0    1    0    0    1    1
001    110    0    1    0    0    1    1
001    111    0    1    0    0    1    1
010    000    1    0    0    1    0    1
010    001    1    0    0    1    0    1
010    010    0    0    1    1    1    0
010    011    0    1    0    0    1    1
010    100    0    1    0    0    1    1
010    101    0    1    0    0    1    1
010    110    0    1    0    0    1    1
010    111    0    1    0    0    1    1
011    000    1    0    0    1    0    1
011    001    1    0    0    1    0    1
011    010    1    0    0    1    0    1
011    011    0    0    1    1    1    0
011    100    0    1    0    0    1    1
011    101    0    1    0    0    1    1
011    110    0    1    0    0    1    1
011    111    0    1    0    0    1    1
100    000    1    0    0    1    0    1
100    001    1    0    0    1    0    1
100    010    1    0    0    1    0    1
100    011    1    0    0    1    0    1
100    100    0    0    1    1    1    0
100    101    0    1    0    0    1    1
100    110    0    1    0    0    1    1
100    111    0    1    0    0    1    1
101    000    1    0    0    1    0    1
101    001    1    0    0    1    0    1
101    010    1    0    0    1    0    1
101    011    1    0    0    1    0    1
101    100    1    0    0    1    0    1
101    101    0    0    1    1    1    0
101    110    0    1    0    0    1    1
101    111    0    1    0    0    1    1
110    000    1    0    0    1    0    1
110    001    1    0    0    1    0    1
110    010    1    0    0    1    0    1
110    011    1    0    0    1    0    1
110    100    1    0    0    1    0    1
110    101    1    0    0    1    0    1
110    110    0    0    1    1    1    0
110    111    0    1    0    0    1    1
111    000    1    0    0    1    0    1
111    001    1    0    0    1    0    1
111    010    1    0    0    1    0    1
111    011    1    0    0    1    0    1
111    100    1    0    0    1    0    1
111    101    1    0    0    1    0    1
111    110    1    0    0    1    0    1
111    111    0    0    1    1    1    0
```


----------



## MSB (12 August 2007)

@Stollentroll
Und jetzt wenn du mir deinen sicherlich interessanten Code noch in die LogoSoft malst,
bekommst du 100 Punkte und ne Waschmaschine von Günther Jauch.

Das das dann, solltest du das wider erwarten fertigbringen, noch entfernt übersichtlich ist wage ich zu bezweifeln,
mal abgesehen das fast der komplette Speicher von dem Ding für den Vergleicher
draufginge, wenn es überhaupt die notwendige Anzahl Merker gäbe.
Und sich diese Merker so verwenden liesen, wie du das für deinen Vergleicher brauchst.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Stollentroll (12 August 2007)

@MSB: Zuerst werde ich angemacht weil ich nicht helfe dann weil meine Lösung nicht direkt in eine Logo passt.

Ich versuche hier nur zu helfen und habe nicht behauptet perfekt zu sein.

Die von mir aufgezeigte Möglichkeit mit UND und ODER (und Invertierung) einen Vergleicher zu bauen funktioniert. In der Praxis wirst Du sowas natürlich nicht sehen aber im Hintergrund läuft das in etwa so ab. Und wenn man es Verstanden hat schadet das ja auch niemandem.

Und hier in AWL:

```
U(    
      O     M      0.7
      O     
      U(    
      O     M      0.6
      O     
      U(    
      O     M      0.5
      O     
      U(    
      O     M      0.4
      O     
      U(    
      O     M      0.3
      O     
      U(    
      O     M      0.2
      O     
      U(    
      O     M      0.1
      O     
      U     M      0.0
      UN    M      2.0
      )     
      UN    M      2.1
      )     
      UN    M      2.2
      )     
      UN    M      2.3
      )     
      UN    M      2.4
      )     
      UN    M      2.5
      )     
      UN    M      2.6
      )     
      UN    M      2.7
      =     M      4.0
      U     L      0.0
      U(    
      O     M      2.7
      O     
      U(    
      O     M      2.6
      O     
      U(    
      O     M      2.5
      O     
      U(    
      O     M      2.4
      O     
      U(    
      O     M      2.3
      O     
      U(    
      O     M      2.2
      O     
      U(    
      O     M      2.1
      O     
      U     M      2.0
      UN    M      0.0
      )     
      UN    M      0.1
      )     
      UN    M      0.2
      )     
      UN    M      0.3
      )     
      UN    M      0.4
      )     
      UN    M      0.5
      )     
      UN    M      0.6
      )     
      UN    M      0.7
      =     M      4.1
      U     L      0.0
      UN    M      4.0
      UN    M      4.1
      =     M      4.2
      U     L      0.0
      U(    
      O     M      4.0
      O     M      4.2
      )     
      =     M      4.3
      U     L      0.0
      U(    
      O     M      4.1
      O     M      4.2
      )     
      =     M      4.4
      U     L      0.0
      U(    
      O     M      4.0
      O     M      4.1
      )     
      UN    M      4.2
      =     M      4.5
```

Anbei noch eine verbesserte KOP Version.


----------



## TommyG (13 August 2007)

Moin Freaks.

Wenns mein Tor wäre:

Wenn der Antrieb nen Kontakt Oben/ Unten hat: die auswerten

Für 10€ ne LS bei Bay ersteigern

Die Lüftung von 'zu' aus aktivieren, da 10cm auf leichter zu steuern sind als '10cm vor ZU HALT'

Und keine Schrittkette. Du hast doch nur einen Motor der R/L macht...

Greetz


----------



## zotos (13 August 2007)

Stollentroll schrieb:


> ...
> Die von mir aufgezeigte Möglichkeit mit UND und ODER (und Invertierung) einen Vergleicher zu bauen funktioniert. In der Praxis wirst Du sowas natürlich nicht sehen aber im Hintergrund läuft das in etwa so ab. Und wenn man es Verstanden hat schadet das ja auch niemandem.
> ...



Du hast rein gar nichts verstanden. Zuviel KOP macht schadet wohl dem Gehirn.

Dein Vergleicher geht hinten und vorne nicht.


----------



## MSB (13 August 2007)

@Stollentroll
Es ist ja schön das du versuchst zu helfen, evtl. funktioniert dein Vergleicher sogar auf einer S7 / normalen SPS,
ich habe weder Lust noch Zeit das nachzuprüfen.
Aber darum geht es letzten Endes gar nicht.


Versuch das ganze einfach mal, von mir aus auch in KOP, in die LogoSoft einzugeben.
*Nachdem* du das probiert hast, können wir gerne noch mal reden, denn dann weißt du auch was ich gemeint habe.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Forumaner (13 August 2007)

Hallo,

ich als Fragesteller wollte mich auch mal wieder in die heiße Diskussion einmischen! 



MRT schrieb:


> Zur besseren Übersicht kann man nur die einzelnen Verbindungen auftrennen, das geht mit der blauen Schere, auf der linken Seite, das 3. von unten. Anklicken und dann auf die Verbindung klicken.


Das habe ich jetzt auch mal ausprobiert. Somit sieht die Steuerung wenigstens ein wenig aufgeräumter aus.



ybbs schrieb:


> Da Du keinerlei Rückmeldung vom Tor erhältst hast Du quasi keine Chance ein immer funktionierendes Programm zu schreiben. Denn Du weißt nicht wo das Tor steht und ob es überhaupt Deiner Ansteuerung folgt.
> 
> Im Endeffekt läuft es darauf hinaus, den Tastendruck x Sekunden zu speichern. Die Zeit ist dann halt so lang, dass das Tor ganz öffnen bzw. schließen kann oder von Ganz auf in Belüftungsstellung bzw. von dort aus wieder nach Ganz Zu fahren kann.


Genau das ist das Problem, ich bekomme keine einzige Rückmeldung vom Tor!
Und dein Vorschlag ist auch meine Lösung _(jedenfalls mein Lösungsversuch)_, nur ziemlich unübersichtlich und schlecht von mir umgesetzt!



Stollentroll schrieb:


> Mit UND und ODER (plus INVERT) bekommt man das hin.
> 
> Im Anhang findest Du einen Vergleicher in KOP der MB0 mit MB2 vergleicht und in MB4 das Ergebnis liefert (M4.0 ~ MB0>MB2; M4.1 ~ MB0<MB2; M4.2 ~ MB0=MB2).


Vielen Dank für die Lösung, aber wie schon von vielen erwähnt, brauche ich dann wohl eine LOGO! für einen Vergleicher, der den Speicher der LOGO! voll ausschöpft, sofern dieser Vergleicher funktionieren würde und umsetzbar wäre!
Außerdem sieht die LOGO!-Softwareseite ein wenig anders aus als eine SPS-Software!
Die LOGO! ist eine Kleinststeuerung und keine SPS in dem Sinne.



blue dun schrieb:


> Statt der Nachkommastellen kann man den Zähler sehr schnell sehr hoch zählen lassen. Der Zähler ist nur dann zurückzusetzen, wenn das Tor ganz unten ist. Es bleibt so noch immer eine kleine Ungenauigkeit, aber wahrscheinlich vernachlässigbar.


Prima, da hätte auch ich drauf kommen können! *grins*
Der Vorschlag gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut!



blue dun schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, will Forumaner das Tor mittendrin anhalten und dann weiterfahren lassen. Der Zähler also hier anstelle einer wie auch immer gearteten Möglichkeit, die Position mittendrin abzufragen. Der Endschalter geht ja nur, wenn das Tor ganz unten ist und also die Lüftungsschlitze zu sind. Nach dem Anhalten läuft aber der Timer einfach weiter. Der Zähler gibt also eine einigermaßen brauchbare Abschätzung der Position. Aber vielleicht habe ich das Problem auch nicht verstanden.


Du hast das Problem verstanden.
Eine Lösung für eine "echte" Rückmeldung könnte man mit einem Stück Draht, der um ein Reedkontakt gewickelt wird, lösen. Ich kann die Endlagen leider nicht direkt abfragen, ob der Motor wirklich am Endanschlag ist und dort vom Endabschalter abgeschaltet wurde.
Darum denke ich wirklich über den Einsatz eines Stromrelais' nach!



TommyG schrieb:


> 1. Wenn der Antrieb nen Kontakt Oben/ Unten hat: die auswerten
> 2. Für 10€ ne Lichtschranke bei eBay ersteigern
> 3. Die Lüftung von 'zu' aus aktivieren, da 10cm auf leichter zu steuern sind als '10cm vor ZU HALT'
> 4. Und keine Schrittkette. Du hast doch nur einen Motor der R/L macht...


Zu 1: Gibts leider nicht, wenn, dann nur über zusätzliche Stromrelais. Aber ob das sicher ist?
Zu 2: Hatte ich auch schon daran gedacht u.a. wegen Personenschutz, aber das Tor kann nicht erweitert werden, da das _Drumherum_ fertig renoviert wurde, bevor wir uns Gedanken über eine digitale Ansteuerung des Tores gemacht haben.
Zu 3: Das ist wirklich das Einfachste, aber nicht schön für Außenstehende anzusehen.
Zu 4: Ich glaube nun auch, dass eine Schrittkette nicht mein Problem lösen wird, da es zu viele Sprünge innerhalb des LOGO!-Programms gibt.
Darum denke ich jetzt auch, dass ich das Programm Zustandsabhängig programmieren sollte, d.h. ganz normal auf/zu und Endschalter als remanente Timer bzw. schnelle Zähler programmiere.
Dann könnte ich auch das Problem lösen, dass die Lüftungsschlitze nur dann angefahren werden, wenn das Tor mit der Meldung "Tor ganz auf", zugefahren wird.

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## Oberchefe (13 August 2007)

> Natürlich ist es nicht ungefährlich, da das Tor KEINE Überwachung besitzt! Bei einer Prüfung würde das Tor keine Abnahmeplakette bekommen, aber im privaten Bereich, wo nur meine Family das Tor bedient, sollte man noch alle Augen zudrücken, auch die Hühneraugen!


 
Also ich kenne einen Elektriker. Der hat sich ein Tor gekauft. Antrieb hat er sich selbst woanders besorgt, vermutlich nach der Devise: lieber zwei Nummern größer als zu klein. Unglücklicherweise kam irgendwann sein Kind in das Tor, hing dort eine Zeit lang bis man es fand. Jetzt ist es behindert (war wohl zu lange ohne Luft). Der Staatsanwalt war übrigens beim Verkäufer des Tors um sich zu erkundigen wer das Tor und den Antrieb verkauft hat.

Fazit:
spätestens beim Thema "Motion" sollte man sich auch privat Gedanken um die Sicherheit machen.


----------



## Oberchefe (13 August 2007)

http://daserste.ndr.de/ardratgebertechnik/archiv/haushalt_garten/t_cid-2748888_.html


----------



## Forumaner (14 August 2007)

Hallo Oberchefe.



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Also ich kenne einen Elektriker. Der hat sich ein Tor gekauft. Antrieb hat er sich selbst woanders besorgt, vermutlich nach der Devise: lieber zwei Nummern größer als zu klein. Unglücklicherweise kam irgendwann sein Kind in das Tor, hing dort eine Zeit lang bis man es fand. Jetzt ist es behindert (war wohl zu lange ohne Luft). Der Staatsanwalt war übrigens beim Verkäufer des Tors um sich zu erkundigen wer das Tor und den Antrieb verkauft hat.
> 
> Fazit:
> spätestens beim Thema "Motion" sollte man sich auch privat Gedanken um die Sicherheit machen.



Ist wirklich sehr tragisch, aber zum Glück sind alle Kinder bei uns im Haus über 18 und zwischen Rolltor und Straße befindet sich noch unser großer Hof, den keine fremde Person betritt.
Und wenn jetzt Besuch mit kleinen Kindern kommt...
Wenn es danach geht, dürfte man auch nicht Auto fahren, denn die Gefahr eines Unfalls ist immer da, man kann diese nur _vorsorglich_ vermindern!

Sollte ich meine Family überreden können ein neues Tor einzubauen, dann achte ich doch darauf, welche Sicherheitsfunktionen es hat!
Ohne moderne Sicherheitsfunktionen würde ich heutzutage kein Tor mehr kaufen, aber wir sprechen von einem Tor, das knapp 35 Jahre alt ist...

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## Crossbones (15 August 2007)

Hätte wäre wenn....

kinder egal ob in welchem Alter probieren gerne Sachen aus. Und so ein elektrisches Rolltor verleitet doch sehr zum Spielen. Kenn ich noch aus meiner Kindheit. 

Im Endeffekt mußt Du wissen was du tust. Ich würde ein paar Euronen in eine Lichtschranke investieren. Ein paar Induktive Nährungsschalter für die Erfassung der Position sollten auch noch zu finden sein. Einen netten Kabelkanal an die Seite gebaut wo auch die Bauteile drin untergebracht werden stören die Optik auch nicht so extrem. 
Außerdem könnte ich eher damit leben die Optik zu verschlechtern als an der Sicherheit zu Sparen. 

Selbst wenn das Tor nur einmal im Jahr bewegt wird würde ich mir Gedanken um die Sicherheit machen.


----------



## TommyG (15 August 2007)

Streiche Kinder,

setze Enkel....

LS gibt in Streichholzgröße. Und das 'Nicht schön aussehen für außenstehende, na ja, bei nen 35 Jahre alten Tor...

Was ich immer noch net vetsteh: Die Sache mit den Zählern...

Greetz


----------



## Forumaner (15 August 2007)

Man man man... :???:

 Ihr seid doch auch alle elektrotechnisch unterwiesen worden und wisst ganz genau, wie ihr zu agieren habt, wenn ihr in einem Schaltschrank rumwerkelt.
 Diese vielen Adern sind auch zum Abziehen verführend, aber ihr macht es nicht, weil ihr nicht wisst, was passiert, bzw. wisst, dass ihr dadurch eine Störung verursachen könnt.
 Leute, die über 18 sind, sollten schon wissen, was passiert, wenn man auf einem Tor-Tableau die auf/zu-Taste drückt!



Crossbones schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt mußt Du wissen was du tust. Ich würde ein paar Euronen in eine Lichtschranke investieren. Ein paar Induktive Nährungsschalter für die Erfassung der Position sollten auch noch zu finden sein. Einen netten Kabelkanal an die Seite gebaut wo auch die Bauteile drin untergebracht werden stören die Optik auch nicht so extrem.
> Außerdem könnte ich eher damit leben die Optik zu verschlechtern als an der Sicherheit zu Sparen.


Okay, wenn du das so siehst, würdest du nachträglich, nachdem du deine Jalousien an deine Fenster gebaut hast, motorisieren, wenn du weder links noch rechts eine Möglichkeit hättest ein Kabel zu verlegen?
Mit einem Kabelkanal am Fensterrahmen würde deine Frau auch nicht begeistert sein, oder?
So ähnlich musst du dir das mit dem Tor auch vorstellen!



TommyG schrieb:


> Und das 'Nicht schön aussehen für außenstehende, na ja, bei nen 35 Jahre alten Tor...


Mechanisch ist das Tor noch immer einwandfrei.
Der gesamte Kasten, der die sauberen und nicht eingedellten Lamellen aufrollt, wurde sehr schön verkleidet, sowie die angrenzende Wand.
Auf die Verkleidung und die Wand wurde anschließend Reibeputz aufgetragen.
Der Motor hat keine nach außen gerichteten Teile, so dass niemand die Hände da reinstecken kann.
Tja, und es sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass die Taster sehr hoch hängen, dass also kein Kleinkind das Tor starten kann.

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## TommyG (15 August 2007)

Ich

meinte eigentlich das von der Funktion her.

Du nöppelst, ich sag mal für 5 sec auf dem 'DOWN' Knopf, das Tor fährt runter, und nach 2 sec wieder 10 cm rauf. Das würde mich nicht stören, auch als außenstehender net..

Zu den Endlagen:
so ein Supermagnet am Tor und weißes Lautsprecherkabel. In das dann 2x ein Reddkontakt (weiß gepinselt) und das Ganze mit weißen Heftzwecken an die Kante, das gefällt sogar den Damen..

Greetz


----------



## Forumaner (15 August 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> Zu den Endlagen:
> so ein Supermagnet am Tor und weißes Lautsprecherkabel. In das dann 2x ein Reddkontakt (weiß gepinselt) und das Ganze mit weißen Heftzwecken an die Kante, das gefällt sogar den Damen..


Gut, und um Löcher zu vermeiden, die ich in die Wand bohren müsste, benutze ich die neueste Erfindung, nämlich Strom über Funk!
Das würde den Damen noch viel mehr gefallen.


----------



## zotos (16 August 2007)

Pass nur auf... das keiner vom Amt hier mit liest und Deine Adresse raus bekommt. Sonst Wird der Urgroßvater alle Garagentore (das Prachtstück das Du da hast) unter Denkmalschutz gestellt und dann kannst Du diese Ausgeburt des Bösen (die LOGO!) schön wieder ausbauen.


----------



## Forumaner (16 August 2007)

*...und ihr weicht immer mehr vom Threadtitel ab!*



zotos schrieb:


> Pass nur auf... das keiner vom Amt hier mit liest und Deine Adresse raus bekommt. Sonst Wird der Urgroßvater alle Garagentore (das Prachtstück das Du da hast) unter Denkmalschutz gestellt und dann kannst Du diese Ausgeburt des Bösen (die LOGO!) schön wieder ausbauen.


Nur _dumm_, dass die Funktion des Rolltors ohne die LOGO! im Grunde genau so ist wie mit dieser Kleinststeuerung!


----------



## Oberchefe (16 August 2007)

> Nur _dumm_, dass die Funktion des Rolltors ohne die LOGO! im Grunde genau so ist wie mit dieser Kleinststeuerung!


 
1. Dann stelle ich mir die Frage wieso Du die Logo einbaust wenn es ohne genau so funktioniert.
2. Manche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen müßen erst dann nachgerüstet werden wenn erhebliche Dinge an einer Maschine verändert werden, ein Einbau einer neuen Steuerung dürfte als erheblich gelten.


----------



## zotos (16 August 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> 1. Dann stelle ich mir die Frage wieso Du die Logo einbaust wenn es ohne genau so funktioniert.
> 2. Manche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen müßen erst dann nachgerüstet werden wenn erhebliche Dinge an einer Maschine verändert werden, ein Einbau einer neuen Steuerung dürfte als erheblich gelten.



100% Ack.

Nimm die Herausforderung an und mach das Tor sicher ;o)


----------



## Forumaner (16 August 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> 1. Dann stelle ich mir die Frage wieso Du die Logo einbaust wenn es ohne genau so funktioniert.
> 2. Manche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen müßen erst dann nachgerüstet werden wenn erhebliche Dinge an einer Maschine verändert werden, ein Einbau einer neuen Steuerung dürfte als erheblich gelten.


Zu 1: Soll das Tor denn nach einem Einbau einer neuen Steuerung diagonal auffahren oder was?
Ich weiß ja nicht wie du dazu stehst, aber ewig das Schützanziehen und Brummen der alten Dinger im Wohnhaus zu hören fand ich doch schon etwas nervig!
*Es geht nur um das automatische Anfahren der Belüftungsschlitze, mehr nicht!*
Zu 2: Wenn die neue Steuerung das gleiche macht wie die alte, warum drehst du dich dann mit dieser Aussage im Kreis? Das Festkleben der alten Schütze, die schon von Anfang an verbaut waren, war doch bei der alten Steuerung viel Wahrscheinlicher als der Ausfall der neuen Technik!


----------



## Forumaner (16 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Nimm die Herausforderung an und mach das Tor sicher ;o)


Verdammt nochmal, *es geht z.Zt. nicht anders! *_Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!_
Und verdammt, es handelt sich um eine *private Anlage*!


----------



## zotos (16 August 2007)

Forumaner schrieb:


> Verdammt nochmal, *es geht z.Zt. nicht anders! *_Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!_
> Und verdammt, es handelt sich um eine *private Anlage*!



1. Sicherheit hat nichts mit *privat *oder *geschäftlich* zu tun!
2. Darf nur ein eingetragener Betrieb Elektroinstallationen machen.
3. _Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!_ Das solltest Du auch mal berücksichtigen ;o)


----------



## Forumaner (16 August 2007)

*Da das Thema zu weit ausgedehnt wurde...*

...ist der Thread meinerseits durch und möchte diesen mit dem Zitat von Rudi beenden:



Rudi schrieb:


> Und natürlich findet jeder seine Einfälle am besten.



Tschüss...


----------



## TommyG (16 August 2007)

Schade,

lass doch plz mal hören, wie das Ding im Endeffekt läuft, ja?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## himbeergeist (16 August 2007)

*Das Thema wurde nicht zu weit ausgeweitet..*

....sondern hat man auf Dinge wie die allgemeine Betriebssicherheit von Anlagen "deutlich" hingewiesen. Es gibt Gesetze welche nicht unterscheiden zwischen privater und öffentlicher Nutzung. Ich kann Dich voll verstehen, so habe ich auch früher gedacht und würde es auch noch heute so tun, wenn da nicht eine Kollegin durch Missachtung von simplen Vorschriften um`s Leben gekommen wäre. Ein Sprichwort sagt, der Krug geht solange zu Wasser, bis er bricht.... Denk mal drüber nach, in Ruhe

Schönen störungsfreien Feierabend

Frank


----------

